

'Working Backwards' Product Management Philosophy of Amazon - itamit
http://www.itamit.me/2014/11/working-backwards/

======
dalke
The second and third (FAQ and defining the customer experience) are aspects of
what McConnell describes as creating a minimal specification. McConnell lists:
a short paper spec, point-of-departure spec, user manual as spec, user-
interface prototypes, paper storyboards, vision statement, and product theme.

The first, the press release, is an interesting addition to the mix.

You can perhaps infer from "work your way backwards until you get to the
minimum set of technology requirements to satisfy what you try to achieve" how
Amazon deprioritizes human requirements, contributing perhaps to things like
Integrity Staffing Solutions v. Busk, which stands before the Supreme Court.

